# I could really use a man's opinion on this.



## CrazyVixen (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all. Perhaps this question would be better suited for the sex section but I really wanted a man's opinion here.

So my boyfriend and I have been together 5 years and have a great relationship. I do have one complaint in the sexual department however. He doesn't like to go down on me anymore. 

For the first couple of years he willingly did it all the time. I didn't have to ask him. I got it at least 3 times a week or so and was happy as can be. Now I feel like I literally have to beg him and sometimes that doesn't even work.

I go down on him almost everyday and we have great sex so I don't really understand why he simply refuses to do this for me.

When I bring it up he gets defensive and insecure and seems to think I'm saying he doesn't pleasure me, which isn't the case.

I would just like to have that pleasure again. I also shower at least once a day and am very well kept down there so I know that's not an issue. I haven't put on any weight or anything like that, so does anyone know what the problem could be?

Thanks in advance. :scratchhead:


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

You really need to sit him down and talk about it. Tell him to be totally honest (so long as you feel you can handle what he may throw at you). He may have just once caught you on a ummmm... Off day and been put off. Maybe he just doesn't like it. You really need to get him to open up, whilst telling him just how much you like him doing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with turk.

Also, if he doesn't go down on you, you shouldn't be going down on him. 

Is it possible your "body chemistry" has changed? Perhaps a shower or "cleaning" in the evening would help?


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Turkish and Toffer hit the nail on the head. Over time, people's body chemistry changes. Their hormone levels change and they might not even notice it. That might lead to a different taste or smell down there and you both need to be honest with each other to get to the bottom of this.

Guys who like going downtown don't just stop liking it. I will love it forever. If the rest of your sex life is good, then the answer may be simpler than you think, but it might not be the answer that you want.

Perhaps go to your doc and ask some questions. Showering definitely doesn't take care of this issue.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with the others so far. Although I wouldn't advocate not going down on him, I would say everyday for him, but rarely for you is way out of balance, unless you really enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyVixen (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the answers so far. I noticed everyone brought up the shower issue and maybe he caught me on an off day but that simply doesn't make any sense. 
This next sentence may be a bit vulgar, :/ Sorry. 

But... a lot of the time when he fingers me he brings it up to his mouth and licks it off. I don't think he would do that if he had a problem with the smell. 

Any other possible reasons? Perhaps he is just being lazy?

OH, and yes.. I brought it up to him yesterday actually. I also have in the past. I get the same ol "yeah, I'll start doing it more often." but that day never comes. Sometimes when I bring it up he just gets defensive.


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, well I'd say hygiene or hormone levels aren't the problem if he's licking his fingers!!!

I'm out of answers then. It really could be that he's just gotten lazy and complacent. Sometimes you have to make a guy think that something is his idea for him to do it. We're complicated creatures.

Rather than, "I really think you should go down on me more," I would go with the, "God I love it when you go down on me. I makes me want to fK you so hard," or something like that.

Sounds like your relationship is pretty good. If this is your worst problem, life ain't bad.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think there's a simple solution. BJs are only given AFTER he's taken care of business. You say that you do that almost daily, so within a week, he'll get the message.


----------



## CrazyVixen (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the answers. Great suggestions. 

C123 - Thanks for your answer. It really makes a lot more sense. I should probably bring it up in the way you suggested. I imagine if I stroke his ego instead of sounding demanding I'll get what I want.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

CrazyVixen said:


> so does anyone know what the problem could be?


That's an easy one. He's lost his damn mind.


----------

